# Is there a cheaper way?



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)

I would love to get into model railway, but it seems like an expensive hobby. Are there shoestring versions to this hobby?


----------



## Steve Rothstein (Jan 1, 2021)

Yes, you can start fairly cheaply. It will add up if you stay in the hobby. To begin with, look at some starter sets that include the train, track, and power supply. If that is too much at once, look at buying a little track at a time, individual train cars and locomotives, etc. Doing this will take you some time before you can run anything, but spreads the cost out where it might be more affordable.

You can also look for used equipment, which is usually less expensive. And if there is a club near you, you can join and might be able to use the club layout with your own trains or maybe even club layout and equipment.. This will help reduce the cost of getting started.

I will warn you that if you stay in the hobby, you will want to do more and will spend more. But these ideas might help you get started at a lower cost.


----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)

@Steve Rothstein , thank you for sharing your thoughts on this subject and providing food for thought.

I've been thinking some more about this question since my last post. It occurred to me that a big part of this hobby is the building of it. The actual costs for building a layout, minus tracks and trains, may cost less than the railway itself. I understand the idea of having a game platform where a lot of the fun involves the strategies and tactics of operating the trains. But there is also the fun of designing, building, and manipulating the landscape, scenery, figurines, buildings, themes and scenes; in other words, the stage.

I may be able to get away with it more if, at first, I mainly focus on using one train set within a changing background. I love the idea of building the diorama more than operating the train. However, I may be wrong about that. I have not yet experienced operating a train to pick up and relocate freight within a layout... it may be addictive.


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

There is one factor that many people don’t consider when thinking about entering this hobby but soon becomes apparent. That is the need for regular maintenance of track, locomotives, layout conditions and rolling stock. 

It’s not like a TV set that just sits there and gets turned on and off. Track and loco wheels need to be cleaned regularly to optimize performance. The layout and equipment needs to be cleaned periodically or will accumulate dust. Scenery components sometimes degrade and have to be refurbished over time. 

One has to be willing to learn new skills for some of these tasks. Some are quite simple, such as replacing wheels or couplers. Some, like soldering, are a bit more challenging but doable and necessary for electrical repairs and more advanced track work. 
So have fun and dig in. We have threads on all these topics and plenty of ‘real time’ help here as well.


----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)

@prrfan, thank you for your added info. I had not considered them, but I am already familiar with such regular maintenance with my bike, for I am a competitive cyclist who prepares his bike before every ride/race. Luckily I already have those mentioned advanced skills of electronics and artisan. Thanks again for making me aware of these other considerations.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

The other thing, depending on what you want, is you can build in stages. There is no resaon it has to get all done at once. Build a table for the layout. Then as stated, start off small. Add scenery as needed. It helps at this point to have a idea of a finished plan for say hills and such. But after the track is down you can do stuff a little bit at a time. Also, loom around for stuff you can use. Real dirt makes good dirt, leaves, etc. Dollar store stuff works also. Plenty of stuff you can do that will look good. Just remember the golden rule. Its your railroad. Have fun with it.


----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)

@sjm9911, thanks for the reminder, I need them a lot. 
So, Keep it Simple _ it's my railroad, in my time, and do it for fun.  cool.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

You need not start with a large layout. You can begin with a small shelf plan with a simple track plan like this:






You can then learn the skills needed in track, electronics etc and it won’t be expensive. I’d seriously consider going DCC from the get go as it’s adds so much more interest.


----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)

@Cycleops , thanks for the video.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Here’s another one for someone on a budget. It can be done quite cheaply:


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

there are may other ways to reduce the costs ... brass track instead of nickel-silver, at the expense of more frequent cleaning ... diesels, especially used rather than new steamers .. and 'kind of close' buildings, structures and trees ... these all will help to reduce the costs ..


----------



## Ron045 (Feb 11, 2016)

Don't try to finish it too fast. That's how you can rack up big bills. Think of it as an annual entertainment expense. Been working on my layout for 15 years. It's nowhere near complete, but I've been having fun the entire time.


----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)

Cycleops said:


> Here’s another one for someone on a budget. It can be done quite cheaply:


Thanks for the video. It sure explains a lot for me.


----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)

@wvgca , thanks for those tips.


----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)

@Ron045 , thanks for that. It's good to know that it is possible to have a long love affair with model railroading. So, Easy Does It, in more ways than one.


----------



## Ron045 (Feb 11, 2016)

It also helps to sort of know what you want. In the beginning, my son and I just bought engines and cars we thought looked cool. Over time we had a bunch of stuff all over the spectrum without any real thought.

Do you want to model a particular time frame in history? That will narrow down your equipment choices

Do you want to have operations where you are working and doing, just run trains in a circle or a little of both? That will help you decide layout size, choices and growth potential.

What scale do you want to run? Some are more costly than others.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Buying stuff that’s too cheap (junk) may cause a lot of frustration….many have tried that, only to abandoned the hobby because of unreliable trains….which actually wastes money….you may have bought cheap, but if you get out of the hobby, the money invested up to then is wasted….


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

I agree on multiple fronts.

A shelf design layout 4 feet ling or 6 feet long is a great starting point, very inexpensive. That can provide endless fun.

Avoid “sets” simply because while those are marketed as entry level, they are as low quality as they can be. Instead I would suggest keeping costs low but buy separately just a few pieces of freight cars and one reliable loco. Second hand if possible. This way if you change your mind you haven’t invested much and don’t have a mountain of items to sell. 
I would suggest the brand Athearn, but not the currently made ones which are expensive. The older “blue box” ones are cheap. No longer made so it’s all second hand. Locos can be bought for $25-$50 USD. Freight cars $6-$10 each USD. But do NOT buy second hand track. No idea what that is in Wallaby Cash.

If possible, look around your area for hobby shops. If you can walk through one you’ll get a sense of how deep the pool can get before jumping in. 
I knew a guy from either Grafton or South Grafton, and I’m pretty sure there is (or was) a hobby shop not too far from there. Maybe up in Brisbane?


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

I struggled in the hobby for a few years and spent money on trial and error, to the point where the hobby wasn't fun anymore. 
I ended up joining a club and getting involved. Participating in the interaction of the members opened my eyes to things you just never think of on your own. Metal wheels, Kaydee couplers, homoasote roadbed, power feeders, incline degrees, spotting yard, destinations, waybills.....NOTHING can equal, in my eyes, interacting with people who spent the money to learn all the mistakes they made. I learned to go to swap meets and find those things that were too expensive to buy new. Today, because of the knowledge I gained as a club member, (only 2 years in a club) I have equipment I bought and built, early in the new millenium, that still works today with minimal maintaince. New things are worth saving for and avoiding cheap helps keep maintaining the hobby managable.
Going it alone, even on a forum, you will struggle, knowing what questions to ask.....
.....seeing things "hand on" ....is *"Priceless"*.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Old_Hobo said:


> Buying stuff that’s too cheap (junk) may cause a lot of frustration….many have tried that, only to abandoned the hobby because of unreliable trains….which actually wastes money….you may have bought cheap, but if you get out of the hobby, the money invested up to then is wasted….


I'm going to second this opinion, and amplify it. If you look through some of the past threads on the forum, you will find quite a few examples of people who bought cheap junk, and then got very frustrated when they couldn't get it to work. This isn't a cheap hobby, but it also isn't one where you have to drop $2-$3 Grand just to get started. Be patient and spread the spend out over a longer period, and this hobby is still very rewarding.

A couple of pieces of advice. First of all, do some research and really explore what you want to do with your layout. Many people SAY they're OK with just watching a train run through scenery, only to find that the shine wears off rather quickly. Invest in some track planning software (a bit of a misnomer-- no software actually PLANS your layout for you, you have to do the work) and a couple of books and see what works for you. Consider whether you want a unified theme, or just to run whatever pleases you.

Secondly, consider building your layout as a series of 2'x8' (or whatever, that's just a common size) modules that work independently, but gradually expand into the layout you want. Temporary turnbuckle loops at one or both ends can enable you to run these kinds of modules without building the full sized layout.

Lastly, learn which parts are good quality and which ones are junk. Steel track, even brass track these days,, are false economies. Yes, they're cheaper, but they require more maintenance down the road. Use nickel-silver track. Be very careful buying anything used, and even "new, old stock" (stuff that hasn't been opened, but is still old) that is more than a few years old. If something looks like a great bargain, do more research. Most of the newer stuff, at least in HO and N scales, performs the same; higher prices just buys more and more realistic details. That goes for both locomotives, other rolling stock, and structure kits. For structures, consider learning how to build them yourself from scratch. There is some initial outlay form tools and supplies, but then it's much cheaper to build your own, with the added advantage that you get something totally unique to your layout.

Happy modeling!


----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)

Ron045 said:


> It also helps to sort of know what you want. In the beginning, my son and I just bought engines and cars we thought looked cool. Over time we had a bunch of stuff all over the spectrum without any real thought.
> 
> Do you want to model a particular time frame in history? That will narrow down your equipment choices
> 
> ...


Thanks Ron045. I am still considering those points, but more focused on them now since you mentioned them.
I tend to keep changing my mind over these things, but currently I keep returning to the following ideas:

Time frames: I wish to complete a small static display project, I abandoned a year ago, that will have a steamer on it (N-scale) [1943 WWII]. The display box will be 120 x 1190 mm (0.75 x 3.9ft). The model railway we are talking about here, may be either 
current time with a sci-fi component, or 
a future time focused on subway systems.

Size: I am restricted to a maximum of 4 x 8ft. And doing a little bit of both operations and free-running.
Scale: I like N for operations work for point (1.1), but prefer something bigger for subways (1.2), such as TT, since the train bodies will be scratch built.
But then again I am still prone to changing my mind, especially since I am getting lots of feedback from the forum members. I will allow time and learning from others and books to settle me into a more decisive proactive stance.


----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)

@Old_Hobo, @OilValleyRy and @CTValleyRR, thanks for your advice and valued experiences about this subject. So, the general idea is to take small steps over time that will include good quality products and production. . . which ought to keep the interest in the hobby alive.

I like the 2 x 8ft idea, and since I am restricted to 4 x8 ft I could start with a 2x8 then later add another 2x8 with a partition backdrop between the two.


----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)

@OilValleyRy and @SF Gal , thanks for your input, especially about clubs. Unfortunately there are no nearby clubs where I live and I am limited transport-wise to travel. So. I will be relying on books, online researches, and forum members, which I believe will be more than enough guidance for me. I do tend to enjoy taking creative risks, such as scratch building, so I am not afraid to adapt and overcome any problems that may arise. . . it's part of the fun.


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

The biggest thing you need to build on a tight budget is patience, if you can wait, you'll get some great stuff for cheap or even nothing. If you're more interested in the modeling than the operation of trains, you can even just get some track and forgo the actually train until later. There are also many videos on YouTube about modeling on a budget with ideas like building your benchwork with scrape lumber or on old doors and finding real plants to use. Then there's always scratch building everything, include the track, I watched a video of a guy that did just that, he has a very nice layout.

One thing I will recommend before you start doing anything is to find a book or video that's a beginner's guide to model railroading. Then read/watch all the way the trough and think about what you've read/seen/heard. It will give you a great understanding of the basics. Everybody has their opinion on exactly how you should start, it's worth a listen but it's going to be widely varied and become overwhelming in a hurry, maybe even to the point of driving you away from the hobby. You have to remember that you are the only one that needs to be satisfied. 

Happy modeling,
Richard


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Check out Budget Model Railways on YouTube. He does a lot things as inexpensively as possible.


----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)

@Chaostrain . Thank you for the good advice. I do love scratch building, and your tip about doing that first while thinking and saving up for the train bits is a great idea. Thanks.


----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)

@flyboy2610 . Thank you for referral, I bookmarked it and will be checking it out tonight.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Choobacker

You are reading information from the most experienced
model railroad folks in the country. Read and absorb
what they say and you'll soon be able to start your
own model railroad. Each has presented his or her experiences
that you can profit by. 

The way I did it, I looked on Craig'slist, their 'Toys and
Games' or 'Collectibles' sections often offer model railroad locos, cars,
tracks and power packs or DCC systems being sold by
the estate of a modeller who has passed. You can
actually go to see what they have and ask questions.
It will be offered at a lower cost and if you buy
carefully you can get outstanding values. I was
able to pick thru boxes of locos, cars and accessorids.
I even got my DCC control system that way.

Don


----------



## Steve on Cattail Creek (11 mo ago)

First off, welcome to the hobby, Choobacker (and I like your clever handle!).

Second, I pretty much agree with all the excellent advice you've already received, even the advice that seems to conflict with other advice. That last is IMHO the key -- if there's one thing I've learned from my on-and-off decades playing with toy trains, there's no one path to/through this hobby, no "one right way" to do almost anything that doesn't have equally valid alternatives, depending on the intended (or even unintended!) destination.

To return to your initial question, though, I think the first order of business is for you to think about what attracts/attracted you to model railroading, and the related question, what has been your experience with the hobby to date? In part, this is because I believe we strongly "imprint" on our first experiences with model railroading, which strongly shapes our innate sense of what is right and proper, even in developing a sense of limitations/disappointments that might be overcome. In other words, you're likely to find that your model railroading esthetics were pretty much formed at an early age -- so you may just as well just follow the path, with the added resources and skills you can bring to bear now, or you may need to wrestle with your earlier dissatisfaction and disappointments to chart a new direction.

In my case, my first intersection with toy trains was a beautiful 4' X 8' varnished two-part plywood layout, about a foot and a half high, that my grandfather (a retired Pennsy signals engineer) built and gifted me back in 1953 or '54 when I was 6 or so (yes, I'm old!). The layout featured brand new O scale Marx three-rail equipment, with two switches and an outer loop and inner 'shortcut'. The layout was a classic seasonal setup, relegated to the attic most of the year and which disappeared long ago, but most of the rolling stock and even some of the accessories still survive and are in regular use on my current layout. In my teen years I returned to the hobby, and built a smallish but ambitious HO scale layout around and behind my bedroom desk. It was fun, and gave me an opportunity to move beyond the varnished plywood surface, but I soon learned the limitations of flexible track and the minimum HO equipment turning radius, and most of my ambitious landscaping ideas remained unfulfilled. Skip ahead quite a few decades to a family with kids of the right age, and my next intersection was a floor-level seasonal layout designed to fit around the Christmas tree, using the Marx rolling stock of my youth with used track and equipment from a local shop. That seasonal layout eventually got mothballed, until *grand*kids of the right age started showing up, and I cleared a space in the basement for a permanent setup, initially using the decades-old layout on sawhorses but a few years ago evolving into the somewhat larger (8' 8') custom-built setup,but still O scale and largely Marx legacy equipment.

Pardon the somewhat self-indulgent digression, but the point I'm trying to illustrate is that the better we know what formed us, the better we can chart and navigate the path ahead. I my case, I wanted a very track-heavy, kid-friendly setup using largely legacy equipment, but I also wanted to push the realism and landscaping as far from the varnished wood of my childhood layout as I could manage, developing the skills needed to do so. Others have focused on operations, creating layouts that can be operated to plausibly simulate real "prototype" railroad operations, while that's never (or at least, so far!) been my focus. Others work to create the most accurate physical and temporal rendition of actual or historical or geographic prototype locations, though that's never been my focus either. I _have_ been fascinated by some of the technical challenges posed by model railroading, attempting to use legacy equipment and technology, such as my recent forays into emulating the Marx "Twin Train" functionality, and using more recent tech to create a trolley stop and delay setup.

Sorry again for the personal focus, but my goal is to illustrate that there are _many_ disparate paths through our hobby, all rewarding in varying degrees to each of our fellow hobbyists. so trying to nail down exactly what you want to get out of the hobby may cut down on the dead-ends and dissapointments you may otherwise encounter. Frankly, I find one of the most rewarding things I've discovered of late is to just wander through the "New" posts on this and other forums, dipping into the experience to others who may be charting a very different path through the hobby, to see if I would like to take a few steps on someone else's path.

Finally, to return at long last to your original question, yes, there are ways to get into the hobby without spending big bucks, though I agree with others that you should be prepared to sink ever-larger sums if the bug truly bites! If you don't mind tinkering a bit, used equipment, whatever the scale, is an obvious choice. Most hobby shops offer at least some used stock, and any outlet that deals with estate sales also end up with the remains of old train sets. There is a wealth of on-line videos available for free that can guide you through a lot of the repair and maintenance issues you'll more likely encounter with used equipment, and there's even a lot of suggestions how to salvage and repurpose broken or malfunctioning equipment. Even if you end up scrapping some items, it was relatively cheap to begin with, and you probably learned a few things in attempting a resurrection!

Also, professional landscaping materials are readily available in hobby shops and on-line at relatively reasonable prices, and for at least your initial efforts would IMHO be a good choice. However, one of the fun areas of our hobby that I've enjoyed is discovering the inexpensive home-brew alternatives to the professional stuff. For instance, I'm currently ballasting the legacy three-rail O-27 track I use (with extra wood ties I added earlier) with real stone I sifted from a cheap bag of crusher run stone (intended to fill the space between slate pavers). It takes a bit of work to sift the stone through successively-finer strainers, but in the end I'll do my whole layout for about the cost of one bottle of the professional stuff . . . and frankly, I think it looks better!

One final thought: don't get caught in "paralysis by analysis", delaying action until the absolute perfect plan emerges. I've found some of my most satisfying projects have emerged after just charging in, and then standing back to see what else is needed. Sure, a carefully executed and thoroughly researched plan may in the end save you considerable time and money, but sometimes you learn more (and even have more fun!) by just moving ahead after setting a reasonable, if not completely worked out in advance, direction. Remember, it'll be your layout, so nothing is set in stone unless/until you say it is. For instance, I had completely covered my new layout with track, only to decide later I _really_ needed to add a tunnel! So, I ended up dropping a thin retainer wall between two tracks, and added landscaping and a compatible backdrop (even a cell tower and picnic area!). Later, I decided to add an elevated line, to which I most recently added a stop-and-pause station: 




The best advice I can offer is to know as best you can what you're attracted to and what you want to accomplish, then just jump in and see what happens! I predict you'll find the hobby as rewarding as I and many others have found it to be, in many and varied ways. Good luck!


----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)

Thank you @DonR for the tips. I am a radio ham and many hams get their valued equipment the very same way you have described, especially via their club.


----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)

@Steve on Cattail Creek , thanks for your expose'. It was very informative. I was wondering how to respond to it and all that stayed in my mind was to tell you a story that exposes exactly who I am and my first train experience that I can remember.

At my wedding party my mother gave me an A4 size envelope. She said she kept this for the day I would get married and have a family of my own. Inside was an old A4 sheet of paper, yellowed from age, and on it was a child's simple drawing of a choo-choo train on tracks and blowing smoke. I asked my mother what this was all about. She said that I drew this when I was just three years old. I asked her why she kept it. Her reply was, you drew this for me on the kitchen table; you sat opposite to me and drew the train upside-down so I could see what you were drawing.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

Choobacker said:


> I would love to get into model railway, but it seems like an expensive hobby. Are there shoestring versions to this hobby?


Choobacker;

Yes, it is an expensive hobby, but no more expensive than a lot of other hobbies, and cheaper than some others. 
It is possible to start out relatively cheaply, but don't frustrate yourself by trying to go too cheap. 

Question: "What's a good train set for about $20? 

Answer : "A good train set for about $20" is called "an oxymoron." 

Sarcastic, but still quite true. 
First, most train sets are not "good", at whatever price. There are notable exceptions, but many train sets are made up of low quality components that won't last, and a few, sold around Christmas in "big box" stores, are just plain junk. One of the notable exceptions to the train sets rule is any train set made by Kato. Their train sets contain high quality components that will last, and work well, for years. However the price of such a set will likely be over $200, and nowhere near $20.

As a general rule, finding a good, smooth-running, locomotive is a good way to start, Then some track, a few cars, and a DC power pack . You can buy these items used, if you know exactly what to look for, at reduced prices.
However, if you are fortunate enough to have a good hobby shop, that specializes in model trains, near you, you may want to buy there, even at a higher price, to establish a relationship with the store that will be of great help to you later on. 

The attached file "Model Railroading on a Budget goes into the cost in some detail. The other files introduce you to the many options in building a layout, and try to inform you enough to make wise decisions yourself.

Good Luck & Have Fun;

Traction Fan


----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)

@traction fan , that is awesome. I downloaded the PDFs, and will print them out for reading (I prefer it that way, I am a compulsive note taker, under-liner, etc.).
Thank you very much.


----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)

Well, folks. I thank you all very much for your time and considerations. 
I got lots of very helpful advice and information for my brain to choo over. 
I am inspired, and I will definitely be adventuring into N-gauge and scale.

A year ago or so I started on a static railway bridge display, 1/150 scale. I had to abandon it for personal reasons, which now no longer applies. So now I am thinking of restarting that project, and will re-start the project on the Structures Form sub-forum. 

THANKS AGAIN EVERYBODY.


----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)

POSTSCRIPT...
Before joining this forum I was hoping to find a 'textbook' on everything about model railroading, but to no avail, especially of recent times. So I perused what books were available and found two subjects that interest me the most (at this time). So I ordered them and they arrived in the post today. Ah, some night time reading.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

Choobacker said:


> POSTSCRIPT...
> Before joining this forum I was hoping to find a 'textbook' on everything about model railroading, but to no avail, especially of recent times. So I perused what books were available and found two subjects that interest me the most (at this time). So I ordered them and they arrived in the post today. Ah, some night time reading.
> 
> View attachment 588838


Choobacker;

The "textbook " I recommend is "Getting Started in Model Railroading" by Jeff Wilson. Each chapter covers a different aspect of the hobby, in plain English, and many color photos. I think its a great book for beginners. Its available on Amazon. Of course you already have my files, which should keep you reading for a while. 😄 

Traction Fan


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Choobacker said:


> POSTSCRIPT...
> Before joining this forum I was hoping to find a 'textbook' on everything about model railroading, but to no avail, especially of recent times. So I perused what books were available and found two subjects that interest me the most (at this time). So I ordered them and they arrived in the post today. Ah, some night time reading.


There isn't a textbook, mostly because there is no "one true path" to success in this hobby. All of the Kalmbach booke are excellent sources, though, and there are probably millions of YouTube videos out there, if you lean that way.


----------



## The Southern Railroad (May 22, 2021)

Choobacker said:


> I would love to get into model railway, but it seems like an expensive hobby. Are there shoestring versions to this hobby?


You can start by looking into joining the TCA -
TCA Train Collectors Association
Not sure what your background is in building things - but you can get a pretty nice build - done by repurposing items - and done fairly cheap - and that will do for starters
Yard sales - craigslist - peebay { eBay } - You can get lights trees from China really cheap - nice ones along with led lighting for a touch of what it cost from Local hobby shops who get there treasure's from China anyways - I have a seller on eBay I buy landscape from / cheap and nice quality again same stuff you buy from a Distributor that supplies Hobby Lobby - simple why buy 5 trees for $8 to $15 when you can get 40 -100 trees shipped cheaper I can go on and on

anyways will add more later on

Others are right - you will at some point become addicted and spend 1000's of dollars - I have that problem - I look at it this way - I'm only going to live once and I can not take it with me - I don't drink like most people do in this country - and rather spend that $100 others spend at the bar - on my trains

So buy a cheap starter set at Hobby Lobby for around $109 in HO - you get more bang for your buck and takes little space and scale items are a dime a dozen - if your in the south space is limited - HO scale is cheapest way to go with 1000's of options - cheap to find - dime a dozen in local sales and so on as stated above Standard sets no fancy DCC and so on till you learn how to wire and work bugs out of old school rigs - once you understand the basics and tear apart a couple 5.00 trains , you learn what not to break and how they come apart

I personally have HO - O - Standard Gauge - 027 - and S gauge So My advice start off with HO

One day your house will look like the rest of ours Trains all over 😁 They are like Bunny rabbits - they multiply 😎


----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)

@The Southern Railroad , thanks for the tips. Fortunately I have some modelling experience but not with railway, so everything else such as structures and electrics do not present a problem _ I already have the gear to deal with them. My original concerns were the expense of the trains, rolling stock, DCC system, and tracking. Thanks to the well advice given, including yours, a lot of those concerns have been put to rest... well except for one, the idea of being a collector. I was going to say that I am not a collector, but then Prudence reminded me that I am, I have collected numerous electronic components of which 90% of it will never be put to service by me...but just in case...

So, the over all message has been for me is to accept the inevitable. Move forward and just let things come in its own way, in its own time, and see what develops.

Oh, nice photo of your collection. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bighanded (Dec 8, 2020)

Lionels around the Christmas tree was how it started for me as my Dad aleady had his from when he was a kid (1930s). So Grandpap hand made a church, a train station etc out of wood and some paint and then over time, a displace house turned into a village that got setup each Christmas season and my world of imagination kicked in.
Some friends had year round setups in their basements, but they'd just get bored and not mess with them... Keeping ours for Christmas only always kept things exciting..still do to this day.
When I got to college (1970s) my roommate and I decided we needed a hobby to relax - whcih included scratch building guitar amps (Heath kits etc) and then we pulled the sliding closet door panels down and made a U-shaped HO layout that went over our desks etc filled half the room. Guys would stop in and ask why the layout didn't go in a circle... We had a switching yard and a stick built bridge etc...really enjoyed it
As a budget issue, most of my stuff was Athearn. Looked good, affordable, flywheel action etc.but mostly...affordable... i think he had an Atlas engine in the mix too.
When I left school I continued to collect some HO gear but other than some shelf displays, I've never built a layout. The intent was when I retired, instead of watching soap operas all day, I'd have the gear to build a nice railway...so by spending a little over time, I've got a decent inventory of engines and rolling stock.
Then about 15 years ago, my wife decided the Lionels were fun...we appropriated the front living room in our house 12x12. And the first "winter wonderland" was born. Only a single Lionel line running through the village and countryside. She got into the Lemax village and particularly the Carnival rides...everything works...and she loves that atmosphere..people etc aren't always the best scale matchup, but close enough for fantasy fun. She now has every ride Lemax has ever made and tons of buildings, people etc... She likes doing the landscape so that saves me a lot of time.. I do the technology, she hand grates the styrofoam to make more realistic looking snow etc.
That room stayed up with the original layout for a decade, then 2 years ago, we tore it completely down, moutains tunnels, the works...and a new build is in the works.
it looks like slow going, but that's cause we are doing more complex stuff this time.
I have the Lionel cars and roadways, more complicated rail line, overunder bridge and tunnel work, interior of the tunnels is landscaped so a run of the rails with a micro camera will look great.
We have things like a working drive-in theater and I've got one module that will ahve people actually walking along the sidewalk as they have magnets on their base and I've got robotics motors/gears/belts under the platform. It takes a while to get that sort of stuff working smoothly (and it is). Our hope now is to have much of it up and running for Christmas as it's been down and a mess for the past couple years. But it's also a project that constantly grows.
From a train standpoint though, I don't get a lot of gear running...still a single train line, a couple trollies share the roadway with some cars.
But with me telling her to buy whatever she wants in Lemax gear, It covers my guilt when I add more MTH or Lionels around the tree.. I had 5 seperate trains running on the den floor last season..and I'll pull some and put others on the track. The grandkids love the trains and I love being with them on the floor. Mini Barbie princess dolls, M&M star wars figures, GI Joes...all get to enjoy the makeshift village under the tree and ride around in coal hoppers (Grin).
I'm saying all this to warn you..it never ends !!(LOL) 
If I ever get back to actually building something for my HO..it'll likely be more of a shelf style system...I do passenger trains only in HO...so a main section for the station, and then all switch lines will basically allow for a single run of a train around the wall.
I've got PA, FP7, E7, FP45, and some steam locos and enough cars for a half dozen trains in B&O, C&O and PRR. But again, 99% are Athearn, AHM/Rivarrosi, Mantua aluminum, that sort of thing...good luck...welcome to the illness


----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)

@Bighanded . Wow, what a great story. Thanks for the inspiration and warning, it all sounds cool. It is amazing how creativity is so regenerative.


----------



## Billy Ray (May 21, 2018)

Choobacker said:


> I would love to get into model railway, but it seems like an expensive hobby. Are there shoestring versions to this hobby?


Got my start when I found a $9.00 box of ho (and some o) scale model train cars, locos, track & buildings at the local Goodwill store


----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)

Billy Ray said:


> Got my start when I found a $9.00 box of ho (and some o) scale model train cars, locos, track & buildings at the local Goodwill store


Well that sure was a goodwill start for you. You must have been prepared to take it on board, so to speak. After all, the definition of Good Luck is when preparation meets opportunity.


----------



## Browneye (4 mo ago)

I didn’t read thru every post here, but the first thing that came to mind was ‘diorama’.
A small highly detailed scene can be very entertaining without making a huge investment in time or money.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Billy Ray said:


> Got my start when I found a $9.00 box of ho (and some o) scale model train cars, locos, track & buildings at the local Goodwill store


A good find -- but unfortunately, those finds are often a pile of cheap crap that will either take hours of work to make it run halfway decently, or be a source of endless frustration. Hopefully, you got lucky.

When I got back into the hobby 20 years ago, it was because I had given away all my train stuff to my cousin when I lost interest in high school. When he moved out of his parents house, my aunt stored it, and after a few years, emailed me to ask if I wanted it back. While I did take it back, I ended up giving more than 3/4 of it away, because it didn't fit with my new theme, or because the quality wasn't there.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Choobacker said:


> I would love to get into model railway, but it seems like an expensive hobby. Are there shoestring versions to this hobby?


I see that you have started several threads in the Structures area looking at some "home grown" solutions to various areas of the hobby. That's a good start!


----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)

CTValleyRR said:


> I see that you have started several threads in the Structures area looking at some "home grown" solutions to various areas of the hobby. That's a good start!


Thanks. 
Yes, I was fortunate to experience modelling for the first time from the lift-span bridge diorama I built for the Naval & Maritime Museum (NMM). I worked for them as a volunteer, mainly so I could access their extensive library. Even though I spent six years with the Royal Australian Air Force, to learn an electronics trade, I always had a fascination for submarines. The NNM had lots of history books about them. Once the NMM accessed my electronic skills for their projects the bridge diorama opened a new field of interest for me, and the priceless thing about it, it did not cost me a cent. The diorama is theirs.

Because I am relatively poor to most in my social circle, is the reason for starting this thread. 
The only precious thing to me is time. So, from this thread, I have learnt a few things about my time.

Firstly, I am nearly 70 y.o. and my medical history already tells me that I am extremely fortunate to be still alive. My bucket list ought to only contain short duration experiences.
Model railway can become a lifer-hobby for many, especially if one loves the intricacy of railroading, and willing to be creative and imaginative.
There is a lot of stuff to learn about this hobby, and that takes time. So, I am reading up what I can about this hobby.
It seems that once the layout is worked out for a given space, the diorama for me will take up most of the time.
Because of points 3 and 4, I will have time to save money to purchase the locomotives, rolling stock, track and electronics for the diorama.
I really love being creative more so than anything else. The beautiful thing about model railway, it would allow me to play games within my own creativity _ an experience I would like to have. So I'll keep working on being creative, with what I can freely get my hands on, while saving money for point 5.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

We have very different philosophies on life, obviously. I have always believed that when confronted with a challenge, find a way to overcome it. I may die tomorrow; I may live to be 100 or more. What I chose to do with my time and money is independent of that possibility. As Mahatma Ghandi said, "Live as if you will die tomorrow, learn as if you will live forever."


----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)

CTValleyRR said:


> We have very different philosophies on life, obviously. I have always believed that when confronted with a challenge, find a way to overcome it. I may die tomorrow; I may live to be 100 or more. What I chose to do with my time and money is independent of that possibility. As Mahatma Ghandi said, "Live as if you will die tomorrow, learn as if you will live forever."


I see no difference in philosophies, only in degree of efficiency.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Choobacker said:


> I see no difference in philosophies, only in degree of efficiency.


So not starting a big project because you have longevity concerns is a degree of efficiency? If you say so. I wouldn't let it stop me from starting my dream layout. The only risk is that it would keep me from finishing it, at which point I will be past caring anyhow.


----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)

CTValleyRR said:


> So not starting a big project because you have longevity concerns is a degree of efficiency? If you say so. I wouldn't let it stop me from starting my dream layout. The only risk is that it would keep me from finishing it, at which point I will be past caring anyhow.


I live in a unit and have limited free space.
Since the thread, I have already started designing a layout of 4 x 8 ft maximum size. In the past few weeks I have sacrificed a lot of stuff (placed in the rubbish bins) and reorganised the unit so I can build this layout. See Sci-Fi Layout (N gauge)


----------



## FlightRisk (Dec 6, 2019)

The DCC-EX team is trying to change the face of model railroading when it comes to the DIY'er. The software is free and open source. While trains, track, and the rest, can still be expensive, the electronics need not be. You can buy parts to have a complete Command Station, turnout control, LED control, automation, animation, etc. for $30-60. And there is a large community of people using EX-CommandStation to help. DCC-EX Model Railroading — DCC-EX Model Railroading documentation


----------



## The Southern Railroad (May 22, 2021)

Choobacker said:


> well except for one, the idea of being a collector


Once you ride the rails you never turn back - It gets worst - really - once you start collecting - you wind up buying railroad items to hang on the wall - signs - clocks - real train parts - One of my many clocks in photo below - I had this one shipped from England, I'm restoring it - Enjoy the ride my friend - many famous people have collections


----------

